# My Betta got an upgrade



## ratbones86 (Jun 17, 2013)

My Betta got an Upgrade tonight. 20 Gallon tank. I have a video and once its finished uploading I'll post it.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Fantastic! Bet he is going to zoom all over the place.


----------



## gingergnome (Jun 25, 2013)

Looks great - I'm sure he'll love it


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Very pretty tank!! I am sure he will love it!


----------



## Chellebelle007 (Jun 26, 2013)

Lucky guy!!


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

NICE!! Your betta will be very happy in such a big tank.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Looks good. What color is your Betta? Anxious to see the video.

Hope you have a great day


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 17, 2013)

He is a pink with purple highlights


----------



## pantheraleo99 (Jul 3, 2013)

20 gallons is so large! your betta is so lucky!


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks! Hopefully he likes his new buddies when i get them lol


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Lucky Betta and so handsome.

Hope you have a great day


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 17, 2013)

Heres a video of my Betta tank. He got some friends today, 9 Red Rasboras, 6 Panda Cories, and a Clown Pleco. I will be replacing the plastic plants with real ones eventually. Once i figure out how lol. Enjoy!


----------



## gingergnome (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. They all seem really content ... nice and calming to watch


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

ratbones86 said:


> Heres a video of my Betta tank. He got some friends today, 9 Red Rasboras, 6 Panda Cories, and a Clown Pleco. I will be replacing the plastic plants with real ones eventually. Once i figure out how lol. Enjoy!


Plants are easy. Just get easy low light ones such as the anubias, java fern and java moss. Wisteria is a wonderful stem plant that grows fast too so look into that one as well.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Agreed. You can make a tank look really nice with some low light plants and a single 6500k daylight bulb.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 17, 2013)

Added a few more plants...Fake though


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 17, 2013)

So yeah i have a 29g Sitting in my garage i think im going to plant then move these guys into. Since it is already empty it will be easier to do. And there will also be more room to aquascape with. I think this might happen. LOL my wife is going to kill me!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thats a good idea! Just tell her you can add more fish and it will look nicer, and be more stable.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 17, 2013)

Im going to use the organiac mirical grow as substrate and i have a question. Do i still need Co2 using the potting soil?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

ratbones86 said:


> Im going to use the organiac mirical grow as substrate and i have a question. Do i still need Co2 using the potting soil?


That would help, but it's not necessarily essential. There's three things plants need, light, fertilizer (of some sort), and co2. You'll have the light and fertilizer categories checked off, and co2 naturally exists in small amounts in the tank. Adding co2 helps with growth and can help plants grow enough to counter algae, but it's not essential. 

Just a side note, you may want to wash your dirt, or otherwise have a way to take care of floating crud (burying the dirt works if the capping substrate is at least a 1/2" thick). It may also cloud your water for a short time, but frequent water changes will take care of that.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 17, 2013)

Ok i was told that with the MGO i can only put it like 1" then a 2" cap. Here enlies my problem. Im wanting a hill on the left back part of the tank slopping down to the front right to a flat spot. The big branch will be in the top part of the hill with its littler branches just above the ground on the flat place. The flat place will have a moss mat under it to create a carpet effect. Im using christmas moss btw. There will also be the moss on some of the branches to give it an old look. Also will be little java ferns and anibuis along the branches and on the main part in the back. I need to figure out what to use as a midground plant. Im thinking about doing some crpyt swords for the background plants and to give the betta a place to rest. I also would like something that the tetras will like to swim through and hang out in as well. There are cories and 2 clown plecos in the tank as well so if i can accomidate all them i would be happy. Can anyone give me some help? Can i do the hill? What if i added some bigger rocks to build up the hill then layered the dirt on top of it? That way it dont compact down to much and create dead spots.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

ratbones86 said:


> Ok i was told that with the MGO i can only put it like 1" then a 2" cap. Here enlies my problem. Im wanting a hill on the left back part of the tank slopping down to the front right to a flat spot. The big branch will be in the top part of the hill with its littler branches just above the ground on the flat place. The flat place will have a moss mat under it to create a carpet effect. Im using christmas moss btw. There will also be the moss on some of the branches to give it an old look. Also will be little java ferns and anibuis along the branches and on the main part in the back. I need to figure out what to use as a midground plant. Im thinking about doing some crpyt swords for the background plants and to give the betta a place to rest. I also would like something that the tetras will like to swim through and hang out in as well. There are cories and 2 clown plecos in the tank as well so if i can accomidate all them i would be happy. Can anyone give me some help? Can i do the hill? What if i added some bigger rocks to build up the hill then layered the dirt on top of it? That way it dont compact down to much and create dead spots.


I would suggest watching videos of other people scaping to watch the way they use other plants, and how plants grow. This can also give you some great tips and tricks to use in your own tank. Right now one of my favorite YouTube channels is TheGreenMachineLtd, an aquacaping company in the UK. They've done several really great videos, and show follow up after the how to video. 
This one in particular is great:


----------

